# The Office - 2/2/6 "Boys and Girls" ** SPOILERS **



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

Oh. My. God.

HILARIOUS !

"Michael's not allowed in. She's said that like 5 times".

"Today's woman, the Ally McBeal woman"

"You've come a long way, baby"

The whole union thing and Michael completely trashing the warehouse was classic.

I felt SOOOO bad for Pam when Roy shot down the design internship.  But, I think that might be what drives her to to Jim.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

Anyone else notice B.J. Novak (Ryan) wrote this episode? Must not have written himself any lines.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

"Apparently, from her outfit, Jan aspires to be a whore." 

Jan from corporate is HOT.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

"What about second base ? Like if Michael says he got to second base with you ? Does that mean you like closed a deal ?" <wink>

I love how they went from "this is RUN OUT THE CLOCK situation" to "sports metaphors".

Very, very well written.


----------



## C Turner Joy (Jun 17, 2004)

I found it depressing. But I only watch it for Pam.


----------



## kiljoy (Mar 24, 2001)

This was a really good episode.

Tony


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I like how the warehouse guys treat Michael, and he keeps pretending it's "guy-talk".

Very good episode.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

it makes me unconfortable when it goes from light issues to the heavy personal issues. 

Thats why I love it so much.

kel


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Roy must die. Maybe we can get a forklift to brain him.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

"I'm collar blind."


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

remember on lost when they met the others?


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

When Darrell (Warehouse foreman) said, "Hey, David Hasselhoff.", I was dying.

It was great to see Michael destroy the warehouse with the forklift though...


----------



## BucketBrew (Dec 6, 2005)

"My name is Meridith and I'm an alch..."

I had to hit pause. Too funny.


----------



## mpar1 (Feb 14, 2005)

I like Meredith's response to where do you want to be in 5 years. "5 years sober. No, 4 and a half."

Another excellent episode.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

The "run out the clock" thing wasn't a sports reference. It was literal.


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

This was my second episode and I see why my friend bugged me for months to start watching! ABSOLUTELY HILARIOUS! IMO, 5 million times better than last week (i didn't not like it last week, just didn't love it) Is this the kind of hilarity I can expect on a regular basis?


----------



## chavez (Nov 18, 2004)

"just in case there are any Good Will Huntings in here"


"do black people like pizza?"


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

NoThru22 said:


> The "run out the clock" thing wasn't a sports reference. It was literal.


You mean they were going to grab the clock and run outside with it?

No?

Then it wasn't literal.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Satchel said:


> Anyone else notice B.J. Novak (Ryan) wrote this episode? Must not have written himself any lines.


He actually is one of the main writers all the time, and that's why he has such a small part generally.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

chavez said:


> "do black people like pizza?"


Cut to a view of the warehouse foreman finishing a slice and Michael looks at the camera as if to say "I guess they do!"


----------



## sonnik (Jul 7, 2000)

tem said:


> Jan from corporate is HOT.


You know, I don't recall seeing this mentioned in previous Office threads, but maybe I'm wrong. I just didn't know if a lot of Office viewers knew that Mike (Steve Carell) and Jan (Nancy Walls) are married in real life. They worked together at The Daily Show, after Nancy Walls left Saturday Night Live. Carell also auditioned for SNL at the same time, and the decision was between him and Will Ferrell. Nancy Walls was also breifly in "The 40 Year Old Virgin".

Also fans of Opie & Anthony on XM Radio (or Tough Crowd with Colin Quinn) may recognize show contributor/comedian Patrice O'Neil from this episode. He was actually the one with the "Hasselhoff" line.


----------



## joeinma (Jan 11, 2002)

How about when Michale erased the warehouse blackboard that had DO NOT ERASE in big letters on it? 

This show has become a must watch show for me!


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

sonnik said:


> You know, I don't recall seeing this mentioned in previous Office threads, but maybe I'm wrong. I just didn't know if a lot of Office viewers knew that Mike (Steve Carell) and Jan (Nancy Walls) are married in real life.


Actually, Steve's wife (Nancy Walls) played the real-estate agent in the episode where Michael Scott bought a condo. Jan is played by Melora Hardin.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

sonnik said:


> You know, I don't recall seeing this mentioned in previous Office threads, but maybe I'm wrong. I just didn't know if a lot of Office viewers knew that Mike (Steve Carell) and Jan (Nancy Walls) are married in real life.


Jan is played by Melora Hardin, not Nancy Walls.

edit: for good measure


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

I loved the 'It's like Lost when they met the others...'


----------



## Tsiehta (Jul 22, 2002)

tem said:


> "What about second base ? Like if Michael says he got to second base with you ? Does that mean you like closed a deal ?" <wink>


This was absolutely fantastic!! I really like how they have turned her character into a chatty conniving person instead of the shy/meek character in the beginning. That wink made me laugh hard.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

It was good to see Angela being her old *****y self again. They had softened her a bit in recent weeks (since her involvement with Dwigt was revealed). 

I also liked her comment that she's in the healthiest relationship of her life (as we see footage of her and Dwigt and their awkward interaction).


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

coolpenguin said:


> This was my second episode and I see why my friend bugged me for months to start watching! ABSOLUTELY HILARIOUS! IMO, 5 million times better than last week (i didn't not like it last week, just didn't love it) Is this the kind of hilarity I can expect on a regular basis?


I watched nearly the entire ep (switching back and forth from a hockey game!), but I agree; the in-your-face and subleties are hilarious. Carell is priceless. It's the first time I've watched more than a couple of minutes...and you've gotta watch an entire ep to fully appreciate it.


----------



## mpar1 (Feb 14, 2005)

coolpenguin said:


> This was my second episode and I see why my friend bugged me for months to start watching! ABSOLUTELY HILARIOUS! IMO, 5 million times better than last week (i didn't not like it last week, just didn't love it) Is this the kind of hilarity I can expect on a regular basis?


Absolutely


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

This was an absolutely terrific episode. The warehouse scenes were a riot. I love the shot when Michael was leading all the guys out, and the last guy puts his finger by his mouth to the cameraman (shhhh!) and quietly closes the door.

It pained me to see Pam cry.

- Chris


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

"We watched a video about our changing bodies."

I love that a lot of the humor is very subtle and sometimes uses only visual cues to make a point.

Like the scene between Roy and Pam. You didn't need to hear their dialog to know that he was crushing her dreams of becoming a graphic designer.

(Pam, get out while you still have a soul).

Bob


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

joeinma said:


> How about when Michale erased the warehouse blackboard that had DO NOT ERASE in big letters on it?


To be fair, he didn't erase the "DO NOT ERASE" so he probably thought it just meant that part. 

I watched this "Office" before I watched this weeks "Earl". During Earl there was a promo for The Office. The voiceover says "And a friendship will cross the line" as they shot the shot of Pam and Jim going into the break room, then they show a shot of Jim saying "Sometimes you just have to take a chance" to Pam, then they cut to the shot of Pam crying.

If I hadn't seen the Office already, I would have been pretty pissed at seeing that promo is all I'm saying.

BTW, Jim and Pam in the break room... how about all that subtext, huh? It was very nearly just, well, "text".


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

Am I the only one who is more pissed off at Pam then anything?

She likes Jim and it is obvious. She is treated like dirt by Roy and stays with him and may even marry him. (Though I don't see that happening) With that being said and as clear as it should be she is a baby and refuses to do anything about it. CRY ME A RIVER! Stop crying about it and do something about it. I was willing to give into it initially because any change is difficult to pursue. But this is at the point of being regodamndicioullous. 

Pam either step up or enjoy your life with that FAT LOSER!


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

JETarpon said:


> You mean they were going to grab the clock and run outside with it?
> 
> No?
> 
> Then it wasn't literal.


No, it's literal. They get off work at 5. There was the possibility of doing a large amount of work if they worked at it, but instead they wanted to stretch it out and do as little as possible until enough time passed for them to leave. I know this, man. I live it.


----------



## Tsiehta (Jul 22, 2002)

NoThru22 said:


> No, it's literal. They get off work at 5. There was the possibility of doing a large amount of work if they worked at it, but instead they wanted to stretch it out and do as little as possible until enough time passed for them to leave. I know this, man. I live it.


omg, too funny.

Can you please tell me if "I'd move mountains to get to you" is literal or figuretive?


----------



## Tsiehta (Jul 22, 2002)

NoThru22 said:


> No, it's literal. They get off work at 5. There was the possibility of doing a large amount of work if they worked at it, but instead they wanted to stretch it out and do as little as possible until enough time passed for them to leave. I know this, man. I live it.


omg, too funny.

Can you please tell me if "I'd move mountains to get to you" is literal or figurative?


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

NoThru22 said:


> No, it's literal. They get off work at 5. There was the possibility of doing a large amount of work if they worked at it, but instead they wanted to stretch it out and do as little as possible until enough time passed for them to leave. I know this, man. I live it.


Or it could have been a sports metaphor, like when you're protecting a lead and just trying to "run out the clock." Considering that exact phrase is used by sports commentators all the time, and it meshed so perfectly with the ensuing line on The Office, there's no doubt that it was intentional and did in fact carry the sports metaphor meaning. I've never once heard someone actually say "run out the clock" in an office environment, even if it is a popular sentiment.

BTW, has anyone ever mentioned that you kinda resemble Bree's son from DH? Not in a, you look bisexual way, but just you kinda look like that kid way. In your avatar anyway.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

I don't want to be one of those moms that drives the kids around in a Mini-van...

I want an SUV.. With three rows...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

dont minivans have 3 rows also?


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

NoThru22 said:


> No, it's literal.


You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

JETarpon said:


> You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.


Inconceivable!!


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

scheckeNYK said:


> BTW, has anyone ever mentioned that you kinda resemble Bree's son from DH? Not in a, you look bisexual way, but just you kinda look like that kid way. In your avatar anyway.


I hope that's an insult. I will check tonight. You can see more pictures of me at my book release party on my blog. Check it out.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

NatasNJ said:


> Am I the only one who is more pissed off at Pam then anything?


I think what's beginning to come out is that Pam doesn't have any inner drive herself for change. She mentioned a house and family first and it didn't even occur to her to look into career opportunities. She only casually mentioned drawing and it took Jan's coaxing to remind her that there are opportunities to pursue her dreams.

Jim needs to be the one to make the moves here, or there will be no JAM.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/run+out+the+clock



> run out the clock (American & Australian, American)
> to keep the ball away from the team competing against you at the end of a game so that they cannot score any points.


I'd suspect the phrase actually originated with football, where running the ball results in the clock continuing to count down, while throwing an incomplete pass would cause the clock to stop.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

I never said it's not a sports term or used in sports. I'm saying that here he meant it literally.


----------



## bubba1972 (Mar 28, 2005)

Can we now assume that one of the 'camera people' is a woman, since they got to sit in on the meeting?


----------



## pawchikapawpaw (Aug 17, 2004)

bubba1972 said:


> Can we now assume that one of the 'camera people' is a woman, since they got to sit in on the meeting?


the "lost" thread is two doors down...


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

I'd prefer it if they kept all the comedy and drama subtle. The show is funniest when the viewer is forced to read between the lines. Having Michael destroy the warehouse and having Pam cry on camera are signs that the writers don't trust the viewers to "get it" on their own.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

This show is even funnier when you work for a paper company. And you just went through safety training.


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

When the boys first went down to the warehouse, there was a shot of someone using a lift truck to load a pallet onto the truck. Did anyone notice that the boys then spent the rest of the show UNLOADING that same pallet? Trying to run out the clock? I thought that was hilarious.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

NoThru22 said:


> I'm saying that here he meant it literally.


What kind of book did you write?


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

NoThru22 said:


> I never said it's not a sports term or used in sports. I'm saying that here he meant it literally.


But he's *not*. He meant it figuratively.

If he meant it _literally_ he would be taking the clock and running outside with it.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

JETarpon said:


> But he's *not*. He meant it figuratively.
> 
> If he meant it _literally_ he would be taking the clock and running outside with it.


I don't think so. I think the word "run" here means "operate", and the word "out" means "empty" as in a gas tank being "out" of gas--not "outside". So the phrase "run the clock out" literally means to "operate the clock until it's empty (of time)".

You're right that it was a metaphor, however. In sports they _will_ literally run the clock out by causing the clock to continue running. In the office, the clock will run regardless of their actions. What they were obliquely referring to was the implied plan of action for running the clock out in sports: taking the maximum time possible for every activity. So "running out the clock" here is a metaphor for working slowly.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

> Nobody in a workplace can literally run out the clock. They can only figuratively run out the clock.


Unless the workplace happens to be, for example, an NFL game!

Eh.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Fool Me Twice said:


> I don't think so. I think the word "run" here means "operate", and the word "out" means "empty" as in a gas tank being "out" of gas--not "outside". So the phrase "run the clock out" literally means to "operate the clock until it's empty (of time)".


Even with that definition, neither Michael nor NoThru22 is _literally_ running out the clock, and it is impossible in the workplace (excluding professional sports) to do so, which is what NoThru22 contends, and which I am taking issue with. They have no control over the operation of the clock and the passage of time. So the only way to _literally_ "run out the clock" in the workplace is to take the clock and run outside with it. If they are not doing so, they are only _figuratively_ running out the clock.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

Jesus ! Enough already !


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Jeez tem. You take the fun out of everything.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

JETarpon said:


> Even with that definition, neither Michael nor NoThru22 is _literally_ running out the clock, and it is impossible in the workplace (excluding professional sports) to do so, which is what NoThru22 contends, and which I am taking issue with. They have no control over the operation of the clock and the passage of time. So the only way to _literally_ "run out the clock" in the workplace is to take the clock and run outside with it. If they are not doing so, they are only _figuratively_ running out the clock.


Ah. I see what you're saying. I think we've narrowed it down then. Let me synthesize our two points of view:

"Run out the clock" as normally used in sports is literal--to cause the clock to run until it reads zero. As normally used in an office is figurative--a metaphor for working slowly.

It's possible to imagine a situation in which a character could literally "run out the clock", but this particular story does not lend itself to those interpretations. Its normal literal sports definition was not applicable in this office situation since the character's actions did not affect the operation of the clock. Nor was the alternate literal interpretation of physically taking the clock off the wall and running outside with it applicable since the character did not do so.

Since a literal interpretation is not possible, the phrase must have been used figuratively.


----------



## EchoBravo (Apr 20, 2002)

I'm with tem.



> *Having Michael destroy the warehouse and having Pam cry on camera are signs that the writers don't trust the viewers to "get it" on their own. *


I can't speak for what the writers believe, but Arrested Development's ratings are proof viewers don't "get it."

More slapstick. Add a hot wife and an obese husband... And a smart-alecky kid with an incontinent dog. Now THAT's 'Merican comedy!

</sarcasm>


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Fool Me Twice said:


> I'd prefer it if they kept all the comedy and drama subtle. The show is funniest when the viewer is forced to read between the lines. Having Michael destroy the warehouse and having Pam cry on camera are signs that the writers don't trust the viewers to "get it" on their own.


To a degree I agree with you on destroying the warehouse. It went overboard in it's appearance at the end. However, I disagree regarding Pam. Her crying was to show her true feelings and how strong they were. It wasn't because we don't get it.


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

Fool Me Twice said:


> "Run out the clock" as normally used in sports is literal--to cause the clock to run until it reads zero. As normally used in an office is figurative--a metaphor for working slowly.
> 
> It's possible to imagine a situation in which a character could literally "run out the clock", but this particular story does not lend itself to those interpretations. Its normal literal sports definition was not applicable in this office situation since the character's actions did not affect the operation of the clock.


Except for the fact that the writer's all but hit us over the head with the Sports metaphors joke in the very next line! I suppose that was just a coincidence though?


----------



## stlarenas (Sep 17, 2005)

> To a degree I agree with you on destroying the warehouse. It went overboard in it's appearance at the end.


While the talk about the writings showing this because they fear the veiwers won't "get it" without "seeing it" may have some validity...

I still LOL when I saw the wreck the warehouse was at the end. I imagined how it may have looked, but the writers vision was funnier than my own. Sometimes something is funny just because its funny.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

scheckeNYK said:


> Except for the fact that the writer's all but hit us over the head with the Sports metaphors joke in the very next line! I suppose that was just a coincidence though?


Huh? I said it was a metaphor for working slowly--a metaphor taken from sports.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

THIS WAREHOUSE HAS WORKED 936, err, 0 DAYS WITHOUT A LOST TIME ACCIDENT


Chapper1 said:


> When Darrell (Warehouse foreman) said, "Hey, David Hasselhoff.", I was dying.


The best part about that was the next time we see Michael, his shirt wasn't unbuttoned so far, so even though he acted like it was a joke, he knew they were making fun of him. It's hilarious to see how insecure he is.


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Huh? I said it was a metaphor for working slowly--a metaphor taken from sports.


the faces were just for the general banter, not directed specifically at you or your ideas. they could have just as easily said "milk the clock" which is a more common phrase in the office. the only reason they said "run out the clock" was to pigtail it with Jan's line about overcoming sports metaphors in the workplace.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

pawchikapawpaw said:


> the "lost" thread is two doors down...










Well played.


----------



## sonnik (Jul 7, 2000)

BrettStah said:


> Actually, Steve's wife (Nancy Walls) played the real-estate agent in the episode where Michael Scott bought a condo. Jan is played by Melora Hardin.


My Bad. I knew I had seen her on the show before, somewhere along the line I got the correlation swapped. I guess in my head, the two look similar.


----------



## bobsbizzy (Jun 20, 2002)

newsposter said:


> dont minivans have 3 rows also?


That's the point - that's what makes it funny.


----------



## bobsbizzy (Jun 20, 2002)

In the UK version of the Office from which this is derived, the receptionist there stayed with the Warehouse worker even though her relationship with him was less satisfying than her relationship with the equivalent of Jim. She eventually went to Florida with him, had a miserable time and broke up.

The Office isn't always going to give us all a happy ending you know............

P.S. Loved the "snow angel" in the packing foam.............


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

bobsbizzy said:


> In the UK version of the Office from which this is derived, the receptionist there stayed with the Warehouse worker even though her relationship with him was less satisfying than her relationship with the equivalent of Jim. She eventually went to Florida with him, had a miserable time and broke up.
> 
> The Office isn't always going to give us all a happy ending you know............


Have you seen:



Spoiler



The BBC version's Christmas special?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

tem said:


> "Apparently, from her outfit, Jan aspires to be a whore."


So what does Angela call someone who fornicates with a coworker in Jim's backyard?



bobsbizzy said:


> In the UK version of the Office from which this is derived, the receptionist there stayed with the Warehouse worker even though her relationship with him was less satisfying than her relationship with the equivalent of Jim. She eventually went to Florida with him, had a miserable time and broke up.
> 
> The Office isn't always going to give us all a happy ending you know............
> 
> P.S. Loved the "snow angel" in the packing foam.............


Thanks for spoiling the British version for those of use who haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Literal, metaphor, whatever.

The important thing is, I heard "Goth", not "Gaunt".


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

JYoung said:


> Thanks for spoiling the British version for those of use who haven't seen it yet.


I saw that too. But I stopped reading, after reading this: "In the UK version of the Office from which this is derived,..." Do you read too quickly to be able to stop in mid-sentence?

(I've seen the British version, but I'm not sure if I've seen all episodes, so that's why I didn't read the rest of that paragraph).


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Skittles said:


> Literal, metaphor, whatever.
> 
> The important thing is, I heard "Goth", not "Gaunt".


"There were no survivors"


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I watched the British version before this series debuted, and at first I didn't think the American version was as good. But they've really come into their own, especially when they let the non-major characters emerge with their quirks. When you have lots of good characters and material to work with, you can produce a half-hour chock-full of good stuff, as opposed to most sitcoms where you're grateful for the occasional guffaw.

Loving this show more and more each week. Still hasn't caught Arrested Development, but it's gaining...


----------



## padmalinowski (Dec 21, 2005)

Fool Me Twice said:


> I'd prefer it if they kept all the comedy and drama subtle. The show is funniest when the viewer is forced to read between the lines. Having Michael destroy the warehouse and having Pam cry on camera are signs that the writers don't trust the viewers to "get it" on their own.


I'm gonna disagree. Pam's crying on camera was her reaction to finally seeing how her choices in her career and her choices in her personal life are not going well, no matter how convincingly she tells herself that she's happy with them. (In fact, I think that's exactly what she was saying right before she lost it.)


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

padmalinowski said:


> I'm gonna disagree. Pam's crying on camera was her reaction to finally seeing how her choices in her career and her choices in her personal life are not going well, no matter how convincingly she tells herself that she's happy with them. (In fact, I think that's exactly what she was saying right before she lost it.)


I agree. I didn't think her crying on camera was "in your face" to the viewer at all. If anything, her stoically convincing herself that she was happy with the life she's chosen would have been almost more "over the top," as far as believability goes.

I'm very pleased that they are finally playing up her interests as an artist. Before this episode, it was always glossed over quickly without the viewer really understanding how interested she is/was/might want to be.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I'm not sure which is funnier....the episode or the debate over "Run out the clock"...especially Brian's comment about "what type of book did you write?"


----------



## joits (Feb 8, 2006)

so i'm new... someone explain in great detail the debate on "running out the clock"  

i loved the ending when dwight was making "snow angels" and the camera panned to the other guy's face... freakin hilarious!

also, the indian girl was in "40 year old virgin" as paul rudd's ex... not sure if this has been mentioned before.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

joits said:


> so i'm new... someone explain in great detail the debate on "running out the clock"


Go to the beginning of this thread, and search for posts with the word 'clock' in them. Continue until you come back to this post.


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

joits said:


> also, the indian girl was in "40 year old virgin" as paul rudd's ex... not sure if this has been mentioned before.


Nice catch! I never even noticed that! Time to go watch "40 y/o virgin" again.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

She's also one of the writers, IIRC. So is the guy who plays the temp (actor's name is B.J. Novack)... he's written a lot of episodes.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

BrettStah said:


> Go to the beginning of this thread, and search for posts with the word 'clock' in them. Continue until you come back to this post.


I think it was a joke.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

jradford said:


> I think it was a joke.


I know, that's why I put the .


----------



## ddockery (Dec 26, 2001)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Ah. I see what you're saying. I think we've narrowed it down then. Let me synthesize our two points of view:
> 
> "Run out the clock" as normally used in sports is literal--to cause the clock to run until it reads zero. As normally used in an office is figurative--a metaphor for working slowly.
> 
> ...


Any of you guys ever listen to David Cross? He has the bit about a guy saying "Dude, it was so funny I literally **** my pants" that is absolutely hilarious, and quite fitting for this discussion.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

I've only seen about the last 4-5 episodes of this show, and I'm really getting to like it. I'm planning on checking out the earlier episodes on iTunes.

I'll refrain from weighing in on the literal/figurative debate, but I loved that line. Not so much because of the segue back to the girls' sports metaphors discussion - the fact that they were having that discussion was funny all by itself - but just the way it was the office guys saying they have the same attitude as the warehouse guys. The delivery was perfect.

Part of me dreads though which way they're going to go with the Jim/Pam relationship. (I stopped myself from reading the stuff about the British version above, although I guess they're not bound to follow that (assuming the plots are even parallel, I don't know that since I've never seen it)). But if Pam stays with Roy for much longer, that doesn't make her a very likable character being such a weak person. If she gets together with Jim, that would potentially ruin the show in a "Moonlighting" sort of way; their romantic tension is one of the things that makes the show so great.


----------



## gossiphound (Feb 18, 2006)

This is my favorite show on TV. There were so many good parts to this ep, and most were very subtle. I really liked when Michael was asking if black people like pizza, and they cut to the scene where the black guys are eating pizza and michael just nods in agreement.


----------



## joits (Feb 8, 2006)

kar74 said:


> Nice catch! I never even noticed that! Time to go watch "40 y/o virgin" again.


thanks, i just bought and watched the dvd a few days prior to this episode airing.


----------

